# ovidrel (HCG) injection after ET?



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

hi,

I am currently doing FET and my doctor prescribed one ovidrel(hcg) injection, 3 days after the embryo tranfer to increase progesterone level. I never heard of this I always thought hcg is used to induce ovulation only. Any advise is much appreciated.

rahilaxxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I had the ovitrelle injection after transfer instead of cyclogest as I can't take cyclogest . App it does the same as the cyclogest . Think I then had one every 3 days until test date . This time round I opted for the gestone injections in my bum but each clinic is different and has different protocols depending on your circumstances . 

Good luck on your 2ww

Laura x


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks Laura. 

With your ovitrelle injection did u get bfp?


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

yep i did hun x


----------

